# be informed by mail if the partition gets 90% used capacity



## ccc (Apr 9, 2012)

hi

Howto configure FreeBSD server, to be informed by mail if the partition gets 90% used capacity?


----------



## fonz (Apr 9, 2012)

The most common solution is probably a cron(8)-job that runs every 5 minutes (or 10, or whatever) or so, does a du(1) or df(1) and sends mail when appropriate.


----------



## novemberico (Apr 9, 2012)

Most admins also use some sort of monitoring framework, such as nagios or even Munin. There are fancier ones out there that use SNMP but I am not fond/experienced in those enough to recommend them.


----------



## ccc (Apr 17, 2012)

Other solution is to write a bash or perl script.


----------

